
Convert any Python 2 file into a single line of code - LinuxBender
https://github.com/csvoss/onelinerizer
======
ksaj
I love the overall bizarreness of the output code. It looks like a super-weird
Lisp that breaks every rule and norm it can, just for fun. Depending on your
recursion strategy, this might even work better as a Lisp port.

~~~
lispm
It's not that weird for Lisp, since newlines are mostly just whitespace for
s-expressions. Though strings can be multi-line...

